# Does any one bow hunt for turkey here if not you need to try it



## reflex_60lb (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey guys just wandering if you bow hunt for turkey if you have pictures please post


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

yea i will be contuning my saga this year. sorry no pics.


----------



## jsbullseye (Jan 10, 2006)

last spring was my first year turkey hunting. heard some but didn't get a shoot in. that year i shoot my SBD. this spring i will be shooting my Ultramag


----------



## reflex_60lb (Dec 30, 2005)

jsbullseye said:


> last spring was my first year turkey hunting. heard some but didn't get a shoot in. that year i shoot my SBD. this spring i will be shooting my Ultramag



I just saying not being a party pooper but i wouldnt hunt my first turkey with a gun i would do it with a shotgun because you have to learn the basic first when you never been close to a turkey and never had the feeling you should go with a gun a couple of times then hunt them with your bow


----------



## martincouger3 (Jan 31, 2005)

i had a turkey tag in kansas this fall and i shot at 3 of them stupid things and thought i made good shots on them and didnt find them


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

This will be my first year hunting turkey with anything. I will be taking a shotgun for backup.


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

*YES !!! Floppin' Gobbler..*

I've bow hunted turkeys for like 12-15 years (could be more,I've lost track )


Have shot 2 or more birds every year but one with a bow ( was very sick and missed the season ) both spring and fall..would rather be spring turkey hunting than sitting in a treestand deer hunting 

Love that spring turkey hunting with a bow and a ground blind..Ameristep Brickhouse,Double Bull T2,Double Bull BS5..a small cooler with some sodas and grub,a comfy chair...OOOHHHHH !!! I can't wait...

here's some pics of one of my birds last spring,one of the biggest yet,nice spurs


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

i do turkey hunt quite a bit. if i had a pic i'd post it. during the spring time, we'd be disapointed not to see a couple hundred birds on our property. favorite shot of all time was head shot with a 4 blade muzzy from 5 feet


----------



## reflex_60lb (Dec 30, 2005)

ICOM said:


> I've bow hunted turkeys for like 12-15 years (could be more,I've lost track )
> 
> 
> Have shot 2 or more birds every year but one with a bow ( was very sick and missed the season ) both spring and fall..would rather be spring turkey hunting than sitting in a treestand deer hunting
> ...


my friend killed a turkey this fall when i was duck hunting i was pissed off


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

Haven't yet but going to hear next year.


----------



## shoot low (Jan 24, 2006)

Is there any other way to hunt turkeys? Set up with some big trees around to block your draw, I prefer head neck shots or pin theyre hips so they cant run to fly. Its the best and no dam bbs to pick out either good luck Jesse


----------



## reflex_60lb (Dec 30, 2005)

shoot low said:


> Is there any other way to hunt turkeys? Set up with some big trees around to block your draw, I prefer head neck shots or pin theyre hips so they cant run to fly. Its the best and no dam bbs to pick out either good luck Jesse


actually the best way is with a gun u cant wound them unless you suck if you 2 bbs in their head they are dead 

with a bow u cant hit the breast bone it will deflect and it can still fly away i do hunt with a bow tho when i already have killed one with my gun


----------

